# Transparent patterns!!



## SheepMareep (Feb 22, 2020)

FINALLY the pain accumulated from years of struggling to get the perfect color and patterns necessary to match the ground texture is behind us. no longer shall we suffer having to test our paths for hours to get it just. Right.
For I present 
TRANSPARENT GROUND DESIGNS 



Didnt notice this originally until I saw someone post about it on reddit! 
Imagine the possibilities!


----------



## HoennMaster (Feb 22, 2020)

Are we sure they are transparent? Looks like it has a striped background and matches the screens background to me.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 22, 2020)

HoennMaster said:


> Are we sure they are transparent? Looks like it has a striped background and matches the screens background to me.



It looks like it would be transparent. When using certain types of software it will place a sort of patterned background in the areas that are transparent in order to signify that when you print or posted it anywhere that area would not show up. this way its not confusing when you see a blank background with the same color and think it is transparent.
the pink with the slight lines looks very similar to that sort of pattern since it matches the background of the UI but not completely as to distinguish it.


----------



## cicely (Feb 22, 2020)

omg the pawprints and clovers.. ;w;

This is great, now people don't have to spend hours trying to get their paths to match the grass color


----------



## Azrael (Feb 22, 2020)

Transparent designs in action. Paw prints behind the tree!



Spoiler: sorry the image is so big


----------



## Cheremtasy (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm honestly so happy about transparent designs! There's literally so many possibilities, I can't wait to see what people will come up with ;o;


----------



## DinoDymo (Feb 22, 2020)

This allows for so much creative freedom! Nintendo have actually listened to us and given us what we want c:


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 22, 2020)

SCREAMING

YES
YESSSSSS!!!

Omg this is the thing that I didn't know that I needed. I'm so happy to see this even though I don't know how I will apply it yet! But the possibilities!! I mean you really have to say that about the whole game (the possibilities!) but this is an amazing addition to those!


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

i’m so excited!


----------



## fudan (Feb 22, 2020)

I wonder how this will work when transparent patterns are used for flags or clothes. Whether they will just not be usable or what sort of generic background they will get.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 22, 2020)

fudan said:


> I wonder how this will work when transparent patterns are used for flags or clothes. Whether they will just not be usable or what sort of generic background they will get.



I think it may be limited to ground tiles but I imagine the default background would be white or that pink stripe pattern if it were used as a flag
Don't think the clothing will accept the whole "transparent" thing since they wouldnt want people running around naked o: (ofc someone can make that themselves but not as likely  )


----------



## sierra (Feb 22, 2020)

you mean.... NO MORE SQUARE PATCHES OF POORLY MOCKED GRASS IN THE SNOW? Im so happy


----------



## iExist (Feb 23, 2020)

cicely said:


> omg the pawprints and clovers.. ;w;
> 
> This is great, now people don't have to spend hours trying to get their paths to match the grass color



... And then change it when it changes season!


----------



## Daveyx0 (Feb 23, 2020)

I didn't even notice. Bless this change!


----------



## Azrael (Feb 23, 2020)

I know it will probably be pretty common and not unique at all, but I can’t wait to have little stepping stones around my island!


----------



## creamyy (Feb 23, 2020)

HECK YES. It was such a pain having several different variations of stepping stone designs all over my town and having to edit all of them during every season or every time the grass changed colour especially in autumn. I also imagine this being pretty useful for flower crown hat designs as well


----------



## Valzed (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## rezberri (Feb 23, 2020)

i think i'll use the transparent feature quite a bit. i wonder if we can us transparent parts in our flags and stuff? what about clothes? i imagine maybe not clothes because some questionable things could be done but. i know i'll probably use the transparent features for quite a lot of things, like clovers and maybe tiny flowers. i'm thinking maybe i could make footprints in the sand for the beach


----------



## atalkingfish (Feb 23, 2020)

HoennMaster said:


> Are we sure they are transparent? Looks like it has a striped background and matches the screens background to me.



We can be 100% sure they are transparent, because in the direct, it shows them applying the small clover design to a bed, and the bed shows it as a white background, rather than the pink stripes present in the three designs.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2020)

Oh wow, that's pretty awesome!


----------



## rinabun (Feb 23, 2020)

here’s a screenshot of the direct of them hovering over a “transparent” design! i think it actually is transparent and that the default color of the bedsheet underneath is white!


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 23, 2020)

Nintendo Ninjas lurk these forums...

Nearly all of my ACNH wishes have been granted.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 23, 2020)

So happy! I wonder if you could use the transplant on top of another pattern? (๑?⌓︎?๑)


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 23, 2020)

This is sooo neat! Having more options for bedding and other furniture items makes me sooo excited! So now if I want a certain pattern on my blankets of my bed, but don't want to change the background color, now I can!


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 25, 2020)

Okay, but hear me out: Fake pitfalls. You just design a transparent pattern that looks like the typical x of a buried pitfall, place it all over your island and watch how many other players you invite try to avoid them. Best prank ever.

Overall a pretty neat feature and definitely very useful for little details when you go for landscaping and working on your island theme.


----------



## Revolucionaria (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes! I'd love to make some fake pitfalls! xD 
I really hope transparent patterns are a true thing, I'd find them so much more aesthetically pleasing than I have found laying down normal patterns on new leaf.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 25, 2020)

Nooblord said:


> Nintendo Ninjas lurk these forums...
> 
> Nearly all of my ACNH wishes have been granted.



Mine too! I’ve wanted transparent patterns for so long. It only makes sense with things like stepping stones and seasonal paths!

Definitely looking forward to playing around with this feature. There are a couple of my old designs I want to transfer over with areas that need transparent spots where grass should be. Excited to see how it will look in ACNH, although I love the default paths already.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 25, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> Mine too! I’ve wanted transparent patterns for so long. It only makes sense with things like stepping stones and seasonal paths!
> 
> Definitely looking forward to playing around with this feature. There are a couple of my old designs I want to transfer over with areas that need transparent spots where grass should be. Excited to see how it will look in ACNH, although I love the default paths already.



I noticed in the direct that Dizzy had a bone t-shirt...

We might get that miiverse-esque Nookphone app after all, lol.


----------



## akidas (Feb 25, 2020)

this is one of the things im looking forward to the most! not more spending forever matching the grass!


----------



## sauceisis (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm so glad we're finally getting transparency!!!


----------



## Byebi (Feb 25, 2020)

i never wanted to design tiles because the older games made it too much work to make things blend in.

I'll definitely come up with a few ideas of my own instead of using everyone else's this time around though!


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine (Feb 26, 2020)

It would be nice if it would also work on clothes, with restrictions of course so people aren?t naked xD (though they can do that with patterns already lol)

Another game similar to animal crossing I used to play (magician?s quest I think?) would let you cut the dress up to the point of where the shirt would end, so you don?t have to try drawing in weird legs like some AC patterns ;;


----------



## LokiBoy (Feb 26, 2020)

Finally we will be able to make sexy lingerie! LOL~


----------

